
Samsung Galaxy Note 20 - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/5/21353196/samsung-galaxy-note-20-ultra-price-release-date-camera-stylus-specs
======
dummydata
I generally don't buy Samsung devices. That being said, I think the stylus is
a great standout feature. The Note 20 Ultra has a stylus latency of 9ms, which
is huge!

